# Upgrading Home Audio



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey guys, I am going to be upgrading my home audio pretty soon and was wondering what others recommended. Please give me some pros/cons of each brand. 

Right now, I have a Yamaha based system but I might look at Bose or Sony.

Any thoughts? Thanks guys.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack!

You posted this in the Speakers forum, so are you looking specifically for speakers?

If so, what is your budget and what receiver or prepro/amp combo are you using?


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

If I were you I would look into getting separate systems rather than a theater in a box. Also, I would stay away from Bose as they do not make a high quality speaker for the price.

I would check out offerings from SVSound (especially their subs but they make a good speaker too) and av123.com for internet direct options and Paradigm or B&W for non-internet direct options.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

The big question is what is your budget and what are you looking for?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

He had Yamaha, Bose and Sony linked, so maybe he was simply spamming... :huh:


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> He had Yamaha, Bose and Sony linked, so maybe he was simply spamming... :huh:


That's too funny!

We also need to know the size of your room and what you'll be listening to on it (Music, Movies, Video Games, etc.). There are some speakers out there that are good for one thing and may lack in other departments. The more info you can give us the better.


----------

